# The Best Wax For A Black Car?



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, over the years I have used various waxes and still haven't found the one that gives me the finish I'm happy with on my metallic black car. Through reading on here I have been drawn to Swissvax and Zymol Ebony. 

Just wanted to get peoples opinions of their experiences on black cars, the price limit is around £200 but I am aware that price doesn't always mean it's good for what you want. Pictures would be a great help too!

Many Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Most of the looks comes from good prep work and the wax is really the icing on the top if you will,so don't get too caught up in thinking the more expensive the wax the better the finish.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Whs ^^


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Ross said:


> Most of the looks comes from good prep work and the wax is really the icing on the top if you will.


Thanks for the tip, I do understand that side of things and I agree prep is everything! I've realised I should've said that I'm looking for a deep wet look finish?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

There is no best wax for black, creating the look you desire is down to your taste and a bit of product testing.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Supernatural on black for me bud but thats out of the ones I've tried. Looks super sharp


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This kit should do you very nicely indeed http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-concours-kit/prod_422.html


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Swissvax BOS has some great reviews on here and having dealt with a black car finished with BOS it really does have a wet look to it IMO.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Ross said:


> This kit should do you very nicely indeed http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-concours-kit/prod_422.html


Thanks, will have a look into this!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I can see the logic for considering Zymol Ebony, but as I understand it, from what we were told on here a while ago, this wax needs a follow up wax to act as protection? To be honest I don't think we ever got a conclusive answer to that one though.

I have a black car (albeit single stage paint), and nothing I've used looks better to my eyes than a machine polish with Menzerna PO85RD, then Black Hole Glaze, then Zymol Carbon. It's what I've used on it for years. If you click on my 'Garage' there's a few pics of the paintwork which are after the glazing stage and before any wax was applied, which shows how important the prep stages are. There's no photo trickery there, it looks like that in real life.


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Swissvax BOS has some great reviews on here and having dealt with a black car finished with BOS it really does have a wet look to it IMO.
> 
> HTH :thumb:


I'm actually hoping to 'borrow' some BOS from a neighbour at some point and it does look good on his TVR!

Like Dennis said I think I'll be doing a lot more product testing!!


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

black magic autobrite


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've found HD Wax to work perfecto on my black Corsa & of course with it being black, it looks fantastic when gleaming!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

For metallic black, a combination of sealant and wax might be better as it'll emphasise the metallic flake. 

That being the case, Blackfire Wet Ice over Fire would be ideal. There are pics of metallic black with this system on our site in the guide to paint protection under the advice section.

If flake pop isn't high on your list of priorities, a wax will give a glossier, wetter finish. Swissvax Best of Show will be exceptional as will Raceglaze Black Label.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ajlittler said:


> Thanks for the tip, I do understand that side of things and I agree prep is everything! I've realised I should've said that I'm looking for a deep wet look finish?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Adam


If you are looking for warmest deepest "liquid look" Pinnacle Souveran - Victoria Concours will be great choice . Dodo SN gives purest finish adds extra clarity and glossy look more than darken paint . If you like reflectivity/glossy look Dodo SN and Glasur is very good choice for that.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Have a look at the black golf in the Autobrite section!


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

I used turtle wax black box. And put a FK1000p before the black carnauba wax and it gives a deep reflection 
So I suggest you, try to use turtle wax black box.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a metallic black car and always waxed it but have never found what I wanted, I got glossy and wet but never any flake pop. On a whim I tried Gtechnic C2 and got a completely different look, more of a sharp glassy look - some would say cold and sterile almost like a high gloss varnish - but the metallic flake was very evident and the paint shimmered. 
I dont want to say my way is best but I have had more comments ion my car since I used C2 than with any wax. The shine is very different.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Garfy said:


> I have a metallic black car and always waxed it but have never found what I wanted, I got glossy and wet but never any flake pop. On a whim I tried Gtechnic C2 and got a completely different look, more of a sharp glassy look - some would say cold and sterile almost like a high gloss varnish - but the metallic flake was very evident and the paint shimmered.
> I dont want to say my way is best but I have had more comments ion my car since I used C2 than with any wax. The shine is very different.


I've just sold a dark metallic blue Jaguar to a friend, I used Megs 16 and it looked good. But he has stripped it off and used C2 and it looks sublime, as you say, the flakes really stood out. I recommended this stuff to him and when he got it he was sceptical, but he is converted. If you want The best protection and a great look then this is the stuff.


----------

